# Engine wear.



## pavgen (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a new Champion PG 6800/5500. I noticed that engine oil turns from honey color to gray after only 30 min of run with below 50% of load. And this is not "brake in" oil. This change of transparency is happening after third oil flush in 50 hours run. 
Is this normal or i have the lemon?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds about right to me.


----------

